# 99 door mansion, Malaysia - Feb 2008



## Raz333 (Mar 25, 2008)

It might not be in Britain, but it was built by a Brit. This building was constructed sometime in
the 1850's by a planter chap with ties to the East India company.
Locals call this site the "99 door mansion". This is simply down to the many doors used
on the building. They didn't bother with windows, just large doors which provided great cross 
ventilation at this very breezy of locations. 

The mansion has changed hands many times in the last century, it was even used as a army 
HQ by the Japanese during the war. These days it sees less action and is more or less forgotten.
Except that is for the Indian couple and their family who has seen it as their duty to look after it 
for the last 60 odd years. The wife's grandfather actually worked for the original owner back in the day.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 25, 2008)

Great report! Good research and even better pics. Welcome to the forum, looking forward to more reports!


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2008)

Super first report Raz and welcome to DP


----------



## smileysal (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW, what a beautiful building, i really do love this. Love the outside of the building, its gorgeous, and love those stairs, but love it all. It sounds like its had an amazing history during its life.

Welcome to Derelict Places Raz, really enjoyed seeing these pics. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Raz333 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes guys


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful building! That staircase is amazing and I very much like the little square windows above the doors.
Hats off to the family that look after it.
Great report Razz, and superb photos.


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome! I want that house!

We could do with an international sites thread....


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.

It's sad that a place like this has been left in the state. The underlining reason sometimes is that the powers that be have a hang up with the colonial history of the country. So a lot of these types of sites are swept under the carpet.


----------

